# Dumond Chemicals "Smart Strip"



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Dumond Chemicals "Smart Strip". 










Has anyone used this product? It looks like it's easy peasy to use. No harmful chemicals or fumes to deal with either. Price seems to be the only consideration.

With all the talk about dealing with door frames that has had years of coatings built up (with ugly brush strokes visible),or using expensive and dangerous tools like the 'Paint Shaver', "Smart Strip" looks like a nice option for painters. You can even apply it with an airless.

Sherwin Williams carries it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

there you go then


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> Dumond Chemicals "Smart Strip".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will you be repainting or staining after removal? 

I used it a couple of times. It works just fine without fumes etc. I found it leaves a waxy residue. I was staining the pieces and the stain was blotchy in some areas with the residue. 

I have used Citrastrip with very good results- both staining and repainting. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

four2knapp said:


> Will you be repainting or staining after removal?
> 
> I used it a couple of times. It works just fine without fumes etc. I found it leaves a waxy residue. I was staining the pieces and the stain was blotchy in some areas with the residue.
> 
> ...


Several cleaning agents like TSP will remove any residue. Let dry and sand before coating. Citristrip is very smelly and toxic to handle. And you can't shoot citristrip with an airless sprayer. That would be my #2 choice.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I just started finishing my own stairs with it today. I chose it due to "safety" concerns and having a 3 year old in my home. 

It works great on single layers of paint. Lifted within minutes. 

Areas that have multiple layers of latex/oil has shown to require multiple applications. 

Works so/so on shellac but needs a final cut through with DA for best results. 

Odor is slight. Doesn't burn my skin at all. SW has it for about $48 online. 

Pic is a balluster with single layer of latex over shellac and about 2 hour dwell time.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Top part of this panel is pretty clean, bottom section shows smeared shellac that hasn't been hit with DA yet.

I've only tried a few strippers on shellac in the past and none of them worked well. Even DA sucks on thick layers of shellac. A heat gun and blade has work best followed by DA and sanding.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> Several cleaning agents like TSP will remove any residue. Let dry and sand before coating. Citristrip is very smelly and toxic to handle. And you can't shoot citristrip with an airless sprayer. That would be my #2 choice.


 Plus leave a bad one of it's own:yes:


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Plus leave a bad one of it's own:yes:


Obviously. Most pro's know to rinse with water after using TSP.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

philcav7 said:


> I just started finishing my own stairs with it today. I chose it due to "safety" concerns and having a 3 year old in my home.
> 
> It works great on single layers of paint. Lifted within minutes.
> 
> ...


Good post. 

Not sure why anyone would want to use that toxic chit when you have this product on the market. My brain cells are worth paying the extra money for it.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's a lingering ailment (I was very sick last week) or if exposure of the chemical is catching up to me. The sight odor of the stripper is starting to bother me after having it in use for a few days with minimal ventilation... coughing, feeling nauseous, etc. 

I picked up a couple gallons of citrus strip to try out. No opinion on this stuff yet, but it does smell good.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

The best low odor/toxicity remover I have used is Fiberlock Piranha 4. It also has the benefit of not needing to be neutralized. It will remove multiple layers but not as many as methyl chloride based removers. It's weak points are that it is temperature sensitive (doesn't work well below 55 deg.) and only comes in 5's.

http://www.fiberlock.com/lead/5740.html


----------

